# Need advice on basic surf set up



## Thom (May 4, 2012)

I've fished light tackle inshore for years, and have on occasion used the same gear to throw into the surf. I've caught a few fish, but would like to get a bit more serious about it.

What rod and reel should I start with? Is 20# line the starting point, then heavier floro carbon or steel leaders?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A 12 ft. ugly stick ,a penn 750 or 650 ,20 lb. mono. & 20 lb. flourocarbon leader. Unless you are fishing for shark or spanish you really don"t want steel leaders.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have been successfully catching reds, and pompano on 30lb mono leaders since I started fishing here. All you really need is a rod at least ten feet or more, a spin cast reel that will hold at least 200 yards of 20lb line, its the easiest to deal with in the surf and casts further, 1-4 oz pyramid weights depending on how heavy the surf is, and circle hooks just big enough to stick through a sand flea. size two circles i believe they are. If you dont want to make your own leaders go buy the ones from walmart, slide the hook off and put your own hooks on.


----------

